# VK | Trick or Treat 2017



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/17)

Its that time of year again where the Vape King Goblins come out to play!

We are a little late to the party this year due to the moving of our HQ but the spell has been cast and the goblins are awake!

*For those of you who are unfamiliar with Vape King Trick or Treat read the below to learn how it works:*

*Trick or Treat is a fun little game Vape King plays every year for the month of October.*

*Purchase over R1500.00 from participating Vape King stores and Online on halloween and you will receive a free Trick or Treat juice.*

*What are the trick or treat juices you ask?*

*Thats the fun part - 8 liquids and you dont know what you will get other than a name - the flavour profiles will be revealed at the end of October.*

*Some are good, some are bad, hence the name trick or treat. In the past they have just received numbers but we thought we would have some fun this year and give them actual names.*

*Flavors*
*could be anything from Sour Milk to delicious Cakes but nobody besides the mixers know which is which, so no trying to pick our brains *

*None of the flavors exist currently in the Vape King range so have some fun and try guess what they are!*

Here is a little sneak peak into what the goblins are up to this year 



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/17)

Dont forget you can get your trick or treat at any Vape King store or online today simply by purchasing over R1500.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/17)

TRICK OR TREAT 2017 FLAVOUR REVEAL:




*Go 6 feet under and indulge in a lemon cheesecake that is so good its deadly!*

*

*

*Nails to the coffin or Nails on a chalkboard, both are equally as bad! This gingerbeer float is so tangy it will send shivers up your spine.


*

*The Kiss of death is so named because one taste will have you dying for more, this infusion of apricots, coconut and butterscotch is so good the reaper himself chose it to lure you in!*

*

*

*This flavour will leave you white in the face, a mixture of sour condensed milk, bubblegum and white chocolate was put there purely to confuse your senses!*

*

*

*Aaaaaaaaaah! Stewed fruits and chocolate custard, sounds nice **doesn't** it? Thats why it will give you a fright when you taste it....



*
*Mmmmmm Green guts, the zombies love them and so will you this awesome berry tart mixed with vanilla custard is so tasty your guts will be green with envy of those who still have when its done.*

*

*

*Braaaaains! We all know Zombies have strange taste, I mean lets just be real who eats brains, well they do, they also vape popcorn **that's** been made in sambuca with marshmallows melted over it, nasty!




Blood and gore will make you go on a killing spree searching for the creator, This mixture of caramel popcorn and coffee may be nice to some but we'll leave that for you to decide!*​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

Super labels @Stroodlepuff 
Those names!


----------

